# Freeze Macbook pro 2011 15" 2.2Ghz



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je recontre actuellement un problème avec mon Macbook pro tout récemment acheté. Je m'explique : mon ordinateur se fige parfois lorsqu'on lui en demande un peu beaucoup 
J'ai en effet essayer de le tester en augmentant progressivement le nombre de tâches à effectuer. Mais alors voilà, il a planté bien plus tôt qu'on aurait pu l'imaginer...
Importation d'une collection de photo depuis un hdd externe vers iPhoto. C'était la première étape où il n'a pas bronché (encore heureux), puis j'ai lancé un jeu (counter strike source, pas des plus gourmand non plus) et là boum (ventilos à 4000 rpm) il se fige (impossibilité de faire quoi que ce soit. J'ai du l'éteindre en restant appuyé sur le bouton power.

Quelqu'un recontre t-il le même problème que moi, à savoir l'ordinateur qui se fige dès qu'on lui en demande un peu plus ? Une solution pour le résoudre ?
J'ai entendu parler des Kernel Panic sur les derniers mbp, est ce que mon problème peut avoir quelque chose en rapport ?

Merci pour vos conseils 

EDIT : un CPU à 87°C lors de l'importation de 5000 photos dans iPhoto depuis un hdd est normal ?


----------



## tragus (19 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je recontre actuellement un problème avec mon Macbook pro tout récemment acheté. Je m'explique : mon ordinateur se fige parfois lorsqu'on lui en demande un peu beaucoup
> J'ai en effet essayer de le tester en augmentant progressivement le nombre de tâches à effectuer. Mais alors voilà, il a planté bien plus tôt qu'on aurait pu l'imaginer...
> ...



Visiblement tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas(il y a eu une news sur ce site mardi ou mercredi) , il semblerait que le problème (très préoccupant) soit rencontré par pas mal de monde sur cette série.
pour ma part, j'ai commandé ce modèle il y a une semaine, je l'attends donc... au premier plantage ça sera retour chez Apple et remboursement.

pendant des années j'ai entendu dire qu'Apple était "béton" au niveau matos ce qui a fait qu'après 20 ans sur Windows j'ai décidé de switcher. Si c'est pour tomber sur un pareil problème, (vu le prix de la machine) je n'aurai pas d'état d'âme.


----------



## bobywankenoby (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai aucun problème de ce genre sur mon MB pro core 2 duo 2,53Ghz...
Je ne pense pas qu'un MB pro avec du core i5 fasse moins bien...
IL s'agit donc soit d'un problème sur ce MB pro en particulier, soit d'un problème général affectant tous les nouveaux modèles du même type (mais est-ce hardware ou compatibilité logicielle et hardware?).
Dans tous les cas: SAV!
Ça permet, si c'est un problème général, de faire remonter au plus vite l'info et, si il y a assez de retours, de trouver une solution au plus vite!

Slts


----------



## tragus (19 Mars 2011)

je viens de parcourir quelques forums (dont le forum Apple qui bien qu'étant en anglais est suffisamment explicite) , le problème de freeze est bien récurant non seulement sur les 15 pouces  mais également sur les 17 pouces...

un exemple parmi d'autres

http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2768351&start=285&tstart=0

franchement... ça fait ch.... ça sera donc retour  chez Apple dès réception. merde 2800 euros pour un truc pareil ça n'a pas de nom...


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

merci pour vos réponses.
En tous les cas, je n'ai mon macbook que depuis 5jours, donc je ne suis encore dans la période des 14jours de rétractation possible (achat sur l'appstore) et j'hésite franchement à ce niveau là. J'aimerai seulement en savoir un peu plus avant de prendre une décision

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




tragus a dit:


> je viens de parcourir quelques forums (dont le forum Apple qui bien qu'étant en anglais est suffisamment explicite) , le problème de freeze est bien récurant non seulement sur les 15 pouces  mais également sur les 17 pouces...
> 
> un exemple parmi d'autres
> 
> ...



Je viens de lire une partie de ce post qui illustre parfaitement mon problème. Très décevant... Si je ne trouve pas une solution d'ici 3-4 jours, c'est mon macbook qui va repartir chez Apple... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2011)

RAS sur mon MacBook Pro 2011 2,2 GHz. Il s'est pris directement une journée de benchs sous Windows 7, il n'a pas bronché. Les ventillateurs tournaient à fond mais c'était le cas de mon 2009 aussi dans ce genre de situation.

Ceci étant, il y a des posts pour le même problème que toi sur Macrumors...


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

oui, pour les posts sur macrumors et les discussions sur le support Apple :/
Tu as fais quoi comme benchs ? Tu as des exemples de types d'applis qu'il devrait faire tourner simultanément sans problèmes ?
Je pense que je vais installer win 7 pour le pousser un peu dans ses retranchements.

EDIT : donc tu ne l'as jamais fait planter ton mbp, te forçant à l'éteindre brutalement ?


----------



## calimero007 (19 Mars 2011)

Je rencontre le même genre de problème sur mon Macbook Pro 13" de 2011 (modèle core i5).

Si j'installe une machine virtuelle sous seven avec VMware 3.x ou parallèle Desktop 6, le Mac est inutilisable durant l'installation de l'OS, de même qu'une fois installé et lancé, le Mac n'est plus très réactif, 3 à 5 secondes pour changer d'ecran virtuel dans space, safari qui ne répond plus...

Bref j'ai eu pas mal de Mac (Macbook Pro 13" de 2009 et 2010, Macbook AIr 13" et 11") et c'est la première fois que je constate de tel freeze sur ma becane.
J'ai pour le moment fait l'impasse sur un outil de virtualisation car c'est inutilisable.
Le pire c'est que les derniers Macbook Pro posent visiblement problème avec des SSD en SATA 6Gbs, du coup je ne peux même pas me rabattre sur un SSD pour le moment.

Il faudrait effectuer un test directement dans BootCamp avec un seven pour valider si le problème vient de MacOSX ou du Hardware ....

Quelqu'un peut-il faire des tests depuis bootcamp ?


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

Certaines personnes ne rencontrent aucun soucis avec leur machine (notamment Pascal ci-dessus), mais je vais installer seven via Bootcamp tout de suite pour tester si il y a problème ou non. Je vous communiquerai les résultats 

petite PRECISION : mon macbook pro plante en général lorsque les ventilos sont en train de monter au maximum de leur vitesse mais le CPU est à environ 90-93°C (>90° sûr). ça me paraît un peu chaud pour une machine "normale", non ?


----------



## tragus (19 Mars 2011)

Bon, je rentre de chez un collègue qui a reçu le sien hier matin (i7 2.2 8 gigas de ram  hd 500 gig 7200 tours)

test sous Imovie encodage vidéo + parallèlement application de filtres sur lot de 60 photos dans photoshop: verdict, ventilos à fond au bout 2 minutes 40 s puis  Freeze au bout de 5 minutes machine plantée de chez planté...  donc remballage de la machine appel à l'Apple store... pas de pb, retour du matos  programmé et remboursement qui suit...

Je pense que mes collègues qui me cassent les pieds depuis 15 ans en cassant du sucre sur le dos des PC windows en argumentant que le Mac ça ne plante jamais vont m'entendre lundi...


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

tragus a dit:


> Bon, je rentre de chez un collègue qui a reçu le sien hier matin (i7 2.2 8 gigas de ram  hd 500 gig 7200 tours)
> 
> test sous Imovie encodage vidéo + parallèlement application de filtres sur lot de 60 photos dans photoshop: verdict, ventilos à fond au bout 2 minutes 40 s puis  Freeze au bout de 5 minutes machine plantée de chez planté...  donc remballage de la machine appel à l'Apple store... pas de pb, retour du matos  programmé et remboursement qui suit...
> 
> Je pense que mes collègues qui me cassent les pieds depuis 15 ans en cassant du sucre sur le dos des PC windows en argumentant que le Mac ça ne plante jamais vont m'entendre lundi...



Bon, je viens d'installer seven. Je commence les benchs/tests mais je me pose une question. Je viens de le recevoir (mardi), si je me plains en disant qu'à cause de ces problèmes, je demande un remboursement c'est qui qui se paye les frais de ports ? C'est une question con mais dans les conditions de ventes, c'est à la charge du client et j'ai entendu dire que souvent Apple les prenait en charge. Quelqu'un confirme/infirme ?

Tragus, tu sais à quelle température et à quelle vitesse de rotation des ventilos, le mbp de ton collègue a planté ?


----------



## tragus (19 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Tragus, tu sais à quelle température et à quelle vitesse de rotation des ventilos, le mbp de ton collègue a planté ?



ça , je suis bien incapable de le dire, je ne sais pas où on peut trouver ces infos sur Mac OsX... celui quej'ai commandé la semaine dernière est mon premier Mac  (et apparemment mon dernier)

Sous windows depuis 1991 (et formateur TICE depuis 1998 ), je ne voulais pas mourir idiot, c'est pour cela que j'ai commandé un Macbook pro...


----------



## Argeuh (19 Mars 2011)

@Pirouet: Apple te rembourse ce que tu as déboursé. Pas de fpd en sus


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> @Pirouet: Apple te rembourse ce que tu as déboursé. Pas de fpd en sus


Ce que j'ai déboursé ? Donc le prix du macbook pro + le prix des frais de ports qui m'ont été nécessaires pour leur renvoyer ? Ou bien c'est ups qui vient me le chercher ? J'y connais rien hein, dsl


----------



## Argeuh (19 Mars 2011)

UPS ou TNT vient le chercher sans frais


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> UPS ou TNT vient le chercher sans frais


d'accord, merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2011)

Je lis encore bien le forum de MacRumors pour me divertir. Dans les sujets sérieux, il y a visiblement des gens qui ont des problèmes de plantage et d'autres qui n'en ont pas. Il reste à savoir dans quelle proportion existe le problème de plantage. Les gens qui en rencontrent postent beaucoup, ceux qui n'en ont pas, ne passe pas leur vie à dire que tout va bien. 

Sinon, une des causes courantes de plantages aléatoires, c'est la mémoire. Un coup de memtest86+ permet de vérifier si elle est OK.


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je lis encore bien le forum de MacRumors pour me divertir. Dans les sujets sérieux, il y a visiblement des gens qui ont des problèmes de plantage et d'autres qui n'en ont pas. Il reste à savoir dans quelle proportion existe le problème de plantage. Les gens qui en rencontrent postent beaucoup, ceux qui n'en ont pas, ne passe pas leur vie à dire que tout va bien.
> 
> Sinon, une des causes courantes de plantages aléatoires, c'est la mémoire. Un coup de memtest86+ permet de vérifier si elle est OK.



C'est vrai que la plupart des gens qui n'ont pas de soucis ne viennent pas raconter leur vie.
J'ai installé seven et suis en train de dl les logiciels de bench. Je viens d'avoir un gros plantage sur windows, avec un message en anglais (bleu au milieu de l'écran) qui disait quelque chose du genre : windows doit redémarrer a cause d'une erreur de ... j'ai pas eu le temps de lire la suite, le message n'est pas resté 2 secondes avant que la machine redémarre d'elle même... C'est plutôt inquiétant tout ça :/

Je ferai le memtest ce soir
En passant, un CPU à 60° en Iddle, c'est pas un peu beaucoup ?


----------



## tragus (19 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Certaines personnes ne rencontrent aucun soucis avec leur machine (notamment Pascal ci-dessus), mais je vais installer seven via Bootcamp tout de suite pour tester si il y a problème ou non. Je vous communiquerai les résultats
> 
> petite PRECISION : mon macbook pro plante en général lorsque les ventilos sont en train de monter au maximum de leur vitesse mais le CPU est à environ 90-93°C (>90° sûr). ça me paraît un peu chaud pour une machine "normale", non ?



Pour infos (je sais ça n'a rien à voir mais quand même) je viens de faire des mesures de température sur mon portable de boulot et sur ma machine de studio :

1) Portable Dell Précision M4500 8 gigas de ram Core I7 840 qm quad core HD 7200 tours carte graphique NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800M 1giga de ram (Seven pro 64 bits)

en parallèle :
encodage de vidéo sous  adobe première CS4 + application de filtre sur un lot de 80 photos dans Photoshop CS4 + une machine virtuelle sous ubuntu qui lit un divx

température des cores : 67 - 65 - 71 - 69
températures internes 39 - 36
température GPU core 41

2) Gros boîtier Thermaltake avec 5 ventilos noctua carte mère Gigabyte P55 A UD5 avec un core I7 870 - 2  velociraptors 300 gigas en raid 0 + 2 Western digital black édition de 1 terra, carte graphique 280 GTX 1 giga (Seven pro 64 bits)

en faisant tourner sous cubase 6 un projet avec 8 pistes audio stéréo , 12 pistes midi (6 VST + 5 plugins) + ré encodage de vidéo dans Video studio 15 premium 

température des cores 41 - 38 - 41 - 39
températures internes 28 - 25 - 28 
température GPU core 36

alors quand je lis vous avez des processeurs qui dépassent les 90 ° ça me fait peur...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2011)

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=50067&processor=i7-2720QM&spec-codes=SR00W,SR014

Tj max : 100°C. 
90°C est assez courant surtout qu'Apple tend généralement à retarder le plus possible la montée en régime des ventilateurs. C'est bien pour le bruit mais parfois, même si je suis fan de silence, je préfèrerais quand même qu'ils démarrent plus tôt. Les premiers MacBook Pro chauffaient bcp et tournaient aussi dans ce genre de températures.

Autre problème d'OS X, il active la Radeon pour rien. C'est basé sur l'usage de certaines API... En restant sur la puce Intel, on réduit la chauffe (inutile). Le pire, c'est que les applications qui activent la Radeon n'en tirent même pas parti (par d'usage d'OpenCL). 

Sinon, avec mon Acer 4820TG, j'avais aussi des températures qui approchaient 90°C. Pourtant, c'était un Core i3-330 mais il y avait une Radeon HD 5650 (désactivable).


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

oui, j'ai le même ressenti pour les ventilos qui pourraient démarrer plus tôt lorsque la T augmente. Je fais des benchs, tests de jeux là et je vous tiens au courant du résultat dans la soirée.


----------



## mainserv (19 Mars 2011)

J 'ai un mb pro 2,0 ghz 15' de 2011, aucun freeze depuis pourtant j'ai fait tourner handbrake (encodage video pour iphone), tout en important 5000 photos depuis un disque dur externe dans photo et en regardant une video en 1080 sur youtube.
A mon avis vos freeze sont dû à des swap mémoire.....


----------



## tragus (19 Mars 2011)

mainserv a dit:


> J 'ai un mb pro 2,0 ghz 15' de 2011, aucun freeze depuis pourtant j'ai fait tourner handbrake (encodage video pour iphone), tout en important 5000 photos depuis un disque dur externe dans photo et en regardant une video en 1080 sur youtube.
> A mon avis vos freeze sont dû à des swap mémoire.....



et la solution d'après toi, ça serait quoi ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Mars 2011)

j'avais quelques freezes avec mon MBP 2,2Ghz Core i7, mais rien qui me bloque la machine ! c'était surtout sur Safari ! je suis passé à 8Go de ram et la, plus rien du tout ! 

au passage j'ai pu constater que Safari consommait parfois jusqu'à 900mo de ram chez moi.

vos freeze pourrait aussi venir d'une série de disque dur Hitachi défectueuse. il faudrait essayer de croiser vos divers configuration pour comparer


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouvé un logiciel pour stresser le CPU sous OS X. Voir ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/temperature-des-macbook-pro-2011-a-643642.html

J'ai fait tourner le test au final presque une heure (différents réglages). Aucun soucis. Quand le CPU atteint 90°C, les ventilateurs passent à 6200 rpm puis la température baisse. Elle se stabilise vers 86°C et les ventilateurs à 4700 rpm avec 8 instances dans CPUTest.




mainserv a dit:


> J 'ai un mb pro 2,0 ghz 15' de 2011, aucun freeze depuis pourtant *j'ai fait tourner handbrake* (encodage video pour iphone), tout *en important 5000 photos *depuis un disque dur externe dans photo *et en regardant une video en 1080 sur youtube*.
> A mon avis vos freeze sont dû à des swap mémoire.....



Comme quoi quand c'est stable on peut faire beaucoup. Pareil chez moi, je peux charger le système, aucun problème.

Par contre, les swaps mémoire, je doute que ça plante systématiquement le système. Ce serait malheureux un OS aussi mal conçu !!!

PS : Safari bouffe aussi jusqu'à 900 Mo chez moi.


----------



## calimero007 (20 Mars 2011)

Mon utilisation même dans le cadre de la virtualisation est strictement identique avec des opérations effectuées sur des Macbook pro de la génération précédente.
Seul le modèle de 2011 semble se figé de cette manière...


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

Pour les différents benchs effectués sous windows aucun soucis. j'ai pas encore pu tester de jeux (j'ai téléchargé le démo de crysis 2 alors qu'elle est finie -_-). Je vais refaire une série de test sous mac os x. Je précise que Safari n'est pas lancé quand ça freeze (je ne l'utilise pas ou peu).

Pour vous donner une petite idée : http://3dmark.com/3dm11/863319
Voici un de mes benchs (je ne sais pas si c'est normal par contre niveau résultat).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

C'est normal comme valeur. Question stress des composants, c'est assez blindé comme test.


----------



## calimero007 (20 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part je ne pense pas que le problème soit lié à l'utilisation du CPU.

Lorsque j'ai mes freezes, le CPU ne travaille pas, en revanche il y a des accès disques relativement importants.
Je me demande si ce n'est pas à rapprocher des problèmes rencontrés par les SSD de crucial sur les Macbook Pro 2011...


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai posté sur ton post du CPU test Pascal. Euh, je ne sais pas si c'est mon CPU le pb ou si c'est le test qu'est foireux, mais on a pas les mêmes valeurs pour une même machines, étrange, non ?

Autre question qui n'a pas grand chose à voir : Est-ce normal que ma batterie indique 99% de charge lorsqu'elle est branchée au maximum ? (elle a 9 cycles de batterie et semble à 100% de sa santé selon iStat pro)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------




mainserv a dit:


> J 'ai un mb pro 2,0 ghz 15' de 2011, aucun freeze depuis pourtant j'ai fait tourner handbrake (encodage video pour iphone), tout en important 5000 photos depuis un disque dur externe dans photo et en regardant une video en 1080 sur youtube.
> A mon avis vos freeze sont dû à des swap mémoire.....



Euh, oui sauf que je viens de faire le test : encodage dvd sous Handbrake, importation de 10 000 photos RAW (12Mo la photo environ) et une vidéo en 1080p sur youtube, je n'ai pas freezé (juste les ventilos qui sont bien bruyant (5000rpm et un CPU à 89-90° au max), rien de plus.

Mon problème survient quand j'importe ces photos dans iPhoto et que je me mets sur counter strike source. J'ai aussi rencontré le problème quand j'importais les photos et je tentais simultanément d'ouvir toutes les applis de mon dock (je sais, c'est un peu con mais j'ai voulu connaître sa réaction. Eh bien j'ai été servi )

Sous windows, aucun souci


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2011)

Merde c'est flippant, moi qui devais acheter le dernier mbp...


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

ari51 a dit:


> Merde c'est flippant, moi qui devais acheter le dernier mbp...



Bon après, je ne connais pas la proportion de personnes touchées par ce problème. Mais ça m'embête bien...


C'est bien 14 jours le délai de rétractation chez Apple et non 7, hein ?


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2011)

Ba disons que j'ai justement revendu mon imac 24" pour la portabilité d'un mbp, donc si je peut éviter de tomber sur un qui a des problèmes sa serais vraiment cool.. Malheureusement je n'est pas le choix, je vais donc attendre encore un peut encore! 
Surtout que moi c'est pour du montage vidéo, final cut et compagnie donc si c'est pour qui lâche au bout de peut de temps de travail, je vois pas l'intérêt...

Pour le délais c'est bien 14j (sources Apple : Si vous changez d'avis, vous disposez de 14 jours à compter de la date  de livraison pour nous retourner votre matériel standard ou configuré  sur mesure (CTO). Les retours de logiciels sont également acceptés dans  les mêmes délais, à condition toutefois que le coffret n'ait pas été  ouvert)


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

merci pour la confirmation

Je viens de réessayer l'importation dans iPhoto de fichiers RAW avec en simultané l'ouverture de tous mes programmes situés dans le dock (ceux de base + eclipse, adium, netNewsWire et evernote).
Au début de l'importation la T° du CPU monte jusqu'à 90°C (CPU à 99%-100%) aucun souci, juste les ventilos qui tournent à 5000-6000rpm (iPhoto m'importe 1 photo à la seconde environ, ce qui me semble correct).
Ensuite je lance toutes les applis les ventilos passent à 6000rpm et là iPhoto stoppe sont importation (pendant 1'15) le temps que toutes les applications soient lancées (je trouve déjà cela étrange). Le CPU retombe à 20-30% d'utilisation et la T° descend également à 80°C environ.
Finalement l'importation reprend (après ces 1'15 donc) et c'était donc à ce moment où j'écrivais cette ligne... :hein:  qu'il ma encore fait un freeze (écran figé impossible de faire quoi que ce soit), alors que le CPU avait de nouveau atteint ses 90°C lors de la reprise de l'importation.
J'en déduis donc que ce problème apparaît lorsque je lance des applis gourmandes en CPU et quand les ventilos sont en route pour atteindre les 6000rpm (rotations max je suppose) afin de refroidir le CPU bien chaud pourtant pas assez pour justifier un tel comportement (90-92°C). 

Je pense qu'après effacement des données personnelles, mon mbp va se retrouver dans son carton d'origine en direction de son origine. J'arrête les tests qui m'amènent toujours au même résultat et surtout le fait que ça n'arrive pas à certaines personnes m'indique que ce doit être un réel problème lié à ma machine. Ca donne pas trop envie de faire un échange mais bon... Je vais encore attendre 2-3 jours et après j'aviserai.

Voilà, mon petit pavé s'achève ici. Merci à ceux qui m'ont lu jusqu'au bout


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

Salut!

T'es vraiment sûr que le problème se situe pas au niveau de la conso de ram? iphoto plus toutes les applis du dock..... à moins que tu aies 8go?


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

Je ne peux pas te dire, mais ma RAM n'a pas l'air de souffrir dans iStat pro (environ 50%). J'ai 4Go de ram. A noter quand même que mon CPU Test plante une fois sur 2 (il arrête ses tests comme ça sans explication apparente). Ca me l'a encore fait ce matin et là, la RAM n'est pas du tout solicitée.


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

C'est pas rassurant, j'ai le 15' 2011 2,0 ghz, j'ai pas encore eût de problème mais moi je suis au dela des 14 jours...
En tout cas ça commence à faire beaucoup, tous les forums en parlent......


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

mainserv a dit:


> C'est pas rassurant, j'ai le 15' 2011 2,0 ghz, j'ai pas encore eût de problème mais moi je suis au dela des 14 jours...
> En tout cas ça commence à faire beaucoup, tous les forums en parlent......



oui, mais même au delà des 14 jours, au moindre problème tu as la garantie, il ne faut pas l'oublier !


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

En tous cas j'espère qu'apple va communiquer sur la chose (ouais je sais je rêve)
Pour ta question sur la batterie à 99%, oui c'est normal car la batterie se vide un peu même si elle n'est pas utilisée et c'est le cas lorsque ton mac est alimenté par le magsafe. moi au bout de 12 heures je passe de 100% à 99% et puis 98%, 97% les jours d'apres si mon mac reste branché sur secteur sans utiliser la batterie


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

j'ai décidé de faire le test

config : 
- Macbook Pro 15" Quad-Core i7 2,2Ghz / 8Go / 500 Go @ 7200 tr/min
- Carte AMD activé

logiciels lancés :
- Safari : 2 pages Macg + lecture video 1080p Youtube
- HandBrake : conversion MKV 1080p vers Mp4
- Mplayer X : lecture MKV 720p
- iTunes : lecture audio
- Parallels Desktop : Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit

constations :
- CPU : 100%
- Temperature : 91°
- Fan : 6200 (bruyant)
- Ram (8Go) : 32%

Premier test : Freeze au bout de 10 minutes, écran figé, la lecture audio n'avait pas sauté.

Deuxième test en cours :
J'ai rajouté Aperture en consultation de photo raw et iPhoto en diaporama.
Un deuxième freeze au bout de 7 minutes. Seul changement dans les constations : Ram à 66%

bizarre bizarre...


----------



## tragus (20 Mars 2011)

peut être une piste trouvée sur le forum américain Apple et également sur 2 autres forums

"Are you using smcfancontrol under OSX? If so remove it and see if that  fixes it. I was getting hard freezes as well, and then turned off  smcfancontrol and ran the smallluxgpu again. No freezing. Turned smc  back on and it froze within one minute.         "

en bref, désactiver smcfancontrol et voir ce que ça donne...

j'ai pas encore reçu mon mbp donc je ne peux pas essayer...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Je ne peux pas te dire, mais ma RAM n'a pas l'air de souffrir dans iStat pro (environ 50%). J'ai 4Go de ram. A noter quand même que mon CPU Test plante une fois sur 2 (il arrête ses tests comme ça sans explication apparente). Ca me l'a encore fait ce matin et là, la RAM n'est pas du tout solicitée.



Je viens de me rendre compte que CPUTest s'arrête parfois sans raison. Un ordinateur qui plante tout le temps, il faut le renvoyer sans hésiter. 

Apple aurait quand même mieux faite de mettre de simples Core i7 dual core et non des quad core.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

n'ayant pas acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, je vais sagement attendre une petite mise à jour de l'efi ou smc.


----------



## Mr_Awesome (20 Mars 2011)

Quel rapport avec l'Apple store online ? Perso j'attends toujours de recevoir le mien et quand je vois tous les sujets ici je commence à sérieusement regretter mon achat !


----------



## tragus (20 Mars 2011)

Mr_Awesome a dit:


> Quel rapport avec l'Apple store online ? Perso j'attends toujours de recevoir le mien et quand je vois tous les sujets ici je commence à sérieusement regretter mon achat !


C'est ce que je pense faire à réception du mien... par contre si effectivement le pb est du au logiciel de gestion des ventilos, il suffirait d'attendre un fix... mais bon, vu le prix du bouzin, ça craint un max...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

Mr_Awesome a dit:


> Quel rapport avec l'Apple store online ? Perso j'attends toujours de recevoir le mien et quand je vois tous les sujets ici je commence à sérieusement regretter mon achat !



ayant acheté le mien en APR je ne dispose pas des 14 jours.
une mise à jour smc devrait régler le problème à mon avis. et elle peut vite intervenir !


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

Je suis de ton avis, ne nous emballons pas, wait and see.....


----------



## Mr_Awesome (20 Mars 2011)

Bien sur que si tu peux rendre et obtenir remboursement de ton achat sous 14 jours même si tu l'as acheté en apple store physique


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

Mr_Awesome a dit:


> Bien sur que si tu peux rendre et obtenir remboursement de ton achat sous 14 jours même si tu l'as acheté en apple store physique



pas d'Apple Store physique, mais un Apple Premium Reseller

ça ne me pose pas de problème d'attendre une petit mise à jour.


----------



## Mr_Awesome (20 Mars 2011)

En espérant que ce soir logiciel !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Je me demande dans quelle mesure une partie des problèmes ne viennent pas du 64 bits. C'est la première fois pour les MacBook Pro que l'installation par défaut est en 64 bits il me semble. Sur les 2010, c'était en 32 bits. Du coup, on pourrait se demander si certains programmes relativement mal codés ne seraient pas les sources de problème... 

Il me semble avoir lu sur un fofo anglophone, qqu qui se plaignait de la réponse du support d'Apple qui lui avait dit de démarrer OS X en 32 bits (en appuyant sur 3 et 2 lors du boot). La personne en question trouvais anormal d'avoir à démarrer en 32 bits un OS 64 bits sur un hardware totalement 64 bits pour que certains logiciels ne plantent pas...


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

oui, il doit y avoir du vrai dans ce que vous dites sur le côté logiciel. Cependant de mon côté je n'utilise pas smcFanControl... Juste iStat Pro et gfxCardStatus (j'ai eu les freezes en ayant désinstallé iStat Pro également alors que je pensais que ça pouvait venir de là et sans gfxCardStatus de lancé). Sans hésitation je demande remboursement de mon Mbp demain. J'aviserai ensuite pour voir si j'en reprend un et dans combien de temps (fix du problème).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------




Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ayant acheté le mien en APR je ne dispose pas des 14 jours.
> une mise à jour smc devrait régler le problème à mon avis. *et elle peut vite intervenir !*



En attendant, ma machine enchaîne les freezes et donc les arrêts forcés, ce qui n'a jamais été bon pour n'importe quelle machine... Je suis pas non plus du genre à dire bon je ne le brusque pas trop en attendant la maj (parce que personne ne sait quand elle arrivera )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que CPUTest s'arrête parfois sans raison. Un ordinateur qui plante tout le temps, il faut le renvoyer sans hésiter.
> 
> *Apple aurait quand même mieux faite de mettre de simples Core i7 dual core et non des quad core.*



Tout à fait d'accord, ils auraient voulu trop bien faire ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Je ne pense pas que les problèmes soient matériels (même si je reste perplexe sur le choix des Quad Core). A mon avis, la combinaison du passage au 64 bits et à un GPU Intel sont la source de pas mal de problèmes. Par le passé, Apple n'avait pas fourni de pilote 64 bits pour le chip graphique Intel des premiers MacBook Air. J'avais du laisser le mien en 32 bits malgré le passage à Snow Leopard. Les MacBook Pro 2010 avaient déjà la même puce Intel en version nettement moins puissante et il ne semble pas y avoir de problème. Et de mémoire, ils démarrent par défaut en 32 bits.

Essayez donc de mettre Snow Leopard en 32 bits :
Manuellement : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/astuce-snow-leopard-demarrer-sur-le-noyau-64-bits-276523.html
Avec un utilitaire : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136127/snow-leopard-un-utilitaire-pour-passer-le-noyau-en-64-bits

On ne sait jamais... Quand la majorité des utilisateurs sont passé à Windows 7 64 bits, il y a eu quelques problèmes similaires. En tout cas, c'est par là que je commencerais...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que les problèmes soient matériels (même si je reste perplexe sur le choix des Quad Core). A mon avis, la combinaison du passage au 64 bits et à un GPU Intel sont la source de pas mal de problèmes. Par le passé, Apple n'avait pas fourni de pilote 64 bits pour le chip graphique Intel des premiers MacBook Air. J'avais du laisser le mien en 32 bits malgré le passage à Snow Leopard. Les MacBook Pro 2010 avaient déjà la même puce Intel en version nettement moins puissante et il ne semble pas y avoir de problème. Et de mémoire, ils démarrent par défaut en 32 bits.
> 
> Essayez donc de mettre Snow Leopard en 32 bits :
> Manuellement : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/astuce-snow-leopard-demarrer-sur-le-noyau-64-bits-276523.html
> ...



je vais tenter le coup, mais quid de ce passage à 32bit, perte de performance ? les 8go de rams seront reconnus ? quels sont les désavantages au final ?


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je vais tenter le coup, mais quid de ce passage à 32bit, perte de performance ? les 8go de rams seront reconnus ? quels sont les désavantages au final ?



Perte de perfs : oui, mais très légère
Tes 8Go de ram seront reconnus (c'est 32 max)
Les désavantages sont sur certaines applications optimisées pour du 64bits, c'est tout

Je vais aussi tenter, je ne risque rien


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Vu qu'on a rien gagné en passant au 64 bits avec Snow Leopard, on ne perd rien à retourner en 32 bits. Enfin, on pourrait débattre sur le sujet mais vu que la majorité des Mac tournent en SL 32 bits à moins d'avoir forcé le 64 bits. 
Pour les différences : 
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/08/mac-os-x-10-6.ars/5


----------



## bobywankenoby (20 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
Si je me rappelle bien ce qu'on m'a dit sur ce forum, Snow Leopard n'est pas en 32 bits mais en 36 bits (comme windows NT), ce qui permet un mappage de mémoire plus important.
Si le passage en 32 (donc 36 bit) règle le problème, quid des performances 32 bits vs 64 bits pour les quad core?
Le 64 bit ne gère-t-il pas mieux les quad core?

slts


----------



## nicduch (20 Mars 2011)

Macbook Pro 17" SB 2.2GHZ - 8GB - HDD 750GB 7200RPM

Pour infos si je lance un film full HD + starcraft II en 8 vs 8 + youtube en full HD j ai un freeze (j'entends toujours le son, le pointeur souris fonctionne également mais impossible de faire autre chose)

j'ai essayer sous windows 7 Home 64 Bit avec Metro 2033 tout a fond en 1920x1200 + FIlm en 1080P + Mafia 2 tout a fond en 1920x1200+ youtube en full HD

et la aucun souci, le macbook pro ne freeze pas mai le flash player dans youtube plante, les 2 jeux son avidement injouable et écran blanc sur le fil full HD MAIS aucun souci pour tout quitter et relancer


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

étrange, cela va faire plus de 20 minutes que j'ai relancé un stress test avec :
- Safari : 2 pages Macg + lecture video 1080p Youtube
- HandBrake : conversion MKV 1080p vers Mp4
- Mplayer X : lecture MKV 1080p
- iTunes : lecture audio
- Aperture et iPhoto ouvert
- Photoshop avec 50 images chargées

et aucun freeze, la machine est incroyablement stable, aucun ralentissement, rien ! si il n'y avait pas le bruit des ventilos on pourrait croire que la machine est au repos !

je suis toujours en 64 bits, je n'ai pas redémarré en 32 bits.


----------



## nicduch (20 Mars 2011)

etrangement retesté avec film en full HD - youtube en full HD - Starcraft 2 - Left4Dead 2 - Cpu test (8 instances) - Handbrake (M2TS -> MKV)

et cette page avec laquelle je vous parle et aucun freeze de puis plus de 25 minute (cf. CPU Test)

.....

je penses que le hardware ni est pour rien et le souci est purement logiciel.

pour moi le problème vient du moment ou les 2 GPU switch entre eux...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit matériel.


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> étrange, cela va faire plus de 20 minutes que j'ai relancé un stress test avec :
> - Safari : 2 pages Macg + lecture video 1080p Youtube
> - HandBrake : conversion MKV 1080p vers Mp4
> - Mplayer X : lecture MKV 1080p
> ...



Un peu la même chose que toi. Sauf que maintenant dès que la charge CPU est trop importante pour lui, il mets en pause l'importation iPhoto pour la relancer dès que les ressources CPU se sont libérées. Je trouve ça plus judicieux que de planter dès que la charge devient trop importante.
Je pense que je renverrai quand même ma machine, par "sécurité". Pour le prix là, je préfère en avoir une qui tient la route (quitte à attendre un petit peu que le souci soit fixé).


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Un peu la même chose que toi. Sauf que maintenant dès que la charge CPU est trop importante pour lui, il mets en pause l'importation iPhoto pour la relancer dès que les ressources CPU se sont libérées. Je trouve ça plus judicieux que de planter dès que la charge devient trop importante.
> Je pense que je renverrai quand même ma machine, par "sécurité". Pour le prix là, je préfère en avoir une qui tient la route (quitte à attendre un petit peu que le souci soit fixé).



tu as redémarré en 32 bits ? moi non.


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

non non, justement pareil que toi


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Mars 2011)

nouvel essai, enfin ce n'était pas un essai, mais je voulais simplement encoder un DVD en mp4 via handbrake. je n'ai même pas eu 3 secondes et mon mbp  freezé. il n'y avait rien d'autre de lancé à ce moment la. j'ai relancé l'encodage et pour l'instant aucun soucis !


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

Question un peu con, mais lorsque tu freezes, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de rester longtemps appuyé sur le bouton power jusqu'à extinction de la machine dans ton cas également ?

Ca y est, c'est "officiel" : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/193122/macbook-pro-15-thunderbolt-des-gels-a-forte-temperature
Personnellement, c'est exactement par ce problème que je suis touché, je pense.

C'est navrant


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Question un peu con, mais lorsque tu freezes, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de rester longtemps appuyé sur le bouton power jusqu'à extinction de la machine dans ton cas également ?




oui c'est ça


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

Macbook pro en cours d'échange. Je suis de nouveau bon pour attendre 10 jours


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Question un peu con, mais lorsque tu freezes, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de rester longtemps appuyé sur le bouton power jusqu'à extinction de la machine dans ton cas également ?
> 
> Ca y est, c'est "officiel" : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/193122/macbook-pro-15-thunderbolt-des-gels-a-forte-temperature
> Personnellement, c'est exactement par ce problème que je suis touché, je pense.
> ...


 

Ca tourne maintenant depuis 5 minutes sur mon MacBook Pro en CPU x 8 + GPU. Les ventilateurs sont à 6200 rpm avec 91°C pour le CPU et 78°C pour le GPU. Les huits cores sont en charge à 100% et la Radeon à 99%. Ca ne plante pas... 

Ah si finalement, oui ! :mouais:

Une fois que c'est planté, ça replante d'autant plus vite que le portable est chaud. A mon avis, le Turbo est trop agressif et comme les ventilateurs déclanchent tardivement, le CPU dépasse les 100°C et passe en sécurité... A froid, ça tient très bien, c'est quand on relance que ça merde. La température remonte trop vite. 

Bien joué Apple ! 

A leur décharge, la majorité des portables qu'on charge à 100% sur tous les cores et 100% sur le GPU passent en "throttle", c'est à dire réduction de fréquence (moins que la fréquence donnée par Intel).


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

ben voilà.. C'est ton tout premier freeze ?
Je pense que le mieux pour le moment, c'est d'attendre un correctif sans trop forcer sur le CPU/GPU.
Dès que vous avez de nouvelles infos de la part d'Apple sur le sujet, je suis preneur


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

Yep, première fois que le mien plante. 

En même temps, c'est violent comme truc : mettre les huit cores à 100% et le GPU à 99~100% en même temps, ce n'est pas courant. Il faudrait que je mette le wattmètre sur la prise quand ce programme tourne. Ca doit largement dépasser les 85 Watts ! :rateau:

Pour que ça plante, il faut que je coupe et que je relance le soft. Sinon, il tourne longtemps et les températures se stabilisent. A la relance, les températures montent super vite et les ventilateurs n'ont pas le temps de remonter dans les tours. :sleep:


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

qu'est ce que tu as fait comme test pour avoir cette utilisation/température ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/33632/smallluxgpu

Sélectionner : CPU * 8 + GPU :rateau:
Puis : Run Interactive Mode

Le programme se met à rendre la scène en raytracing. Puis on peut mettre des filtres... Je me demande même si un iMac tiendrait le coup en fait. 

Des volontaires pour tester sur iMac, Mac Mini, Mac Pro et MacBook Pro d'autres générations ?


----------



## bobywankenoby (21 Mars 2011)

> Bien joué Apple !
> 
> A leur décharge, la majorité des portables qu'on charge à 100% sur tous les cores et 100% sur le GPU passent en "throttle", c'est à dire réduction de fréquence (moins que la fréquence donnée par Intel).


Bonjour,
C'est vrai pour la majorité des portables...c'est pour ca qu'ils ne plantent pas...
D'ailleurs si Apple fait un correctif pour limiter la surchauffe, il fera de même...je ne les voit pas rappeler tous les MB pro pour une modification du hardware...

slts


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

C'est certainement ce qu'ils feront et qui a déjà été fait sur des portables existants : passer en throttle à partir du moment où plusieurs températures sont très élevées. Je suivais quelques topics sur Notebook review qui parlaient de comportement similaires.  Il y a des softs sous Windows pour surveiller et prévenir que le CPU passe dans ce mode. 

Je sais que mon ancien Acer Timeline X 4820TG se mettait en throttle quand on tirait à fond dans la Radeon HD 5650 et dans le Core i3-330M. Mais bon, il fallait mettre un truc genre Prime sur le CPU et balancer un test GPU ou jouer. Enfin "jouer", parce qu'avec les 4 cores occupés par prime, on ne joue plus vraiment, on regarde un slideshow.

Apple aurait bien mieux fait de mettre des Core i7 Dual Core et pas des Quad Core... 

Si on peut admettre qu'un truc genre smallluxGPU conduise à un plantage (100% sur tous les CPU et 100% sur le GPU, c'est pas vraiment courant comme usage voire pas réaliste/représentatif), le fait que Handbrake conduise au même problème alors que c'est un transcodeur vidéo tout à fait normal n'est pas admissible. A se demander si chez Apple, ils testent leur produits avant de les commercialiser... En même temps, on comprend pourquoi Apple fait tout pour ne pas qu'il existe de benchs sous OS X.

PS : Je pensais que c'était logiciel (pilote 64 bits Intel) mais ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas...


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

Oui, on commence à en savoir davantage. C'est la réaction d'Apple qui se fait attendre


----------



## mpowder (21 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Macbook pro en cours d'échange. Je suis de nouveau bon pour attendre 10 jours



Bienvenue au club 

Retour a la case "Post suivi UPS" lol


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En même temps, c'est violent comme truc : mettre les huit cores à 100% et le GPU à 99~100% en même temps, ce n'est pas courant./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Bienvenue au club
> 
> Retour a la case "Post suivi UPS" lol



C'est exactement ça, même si la 2e fois, on va essayer de rester plus sage et attendre patiemment sans regarder le suivi UPS 
Tu as reçu ton 2e, il fonctionne bien ? Pas de freezes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------




Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je suis nostalgique des années ou *un mac était un mac...*



Je ne saurais donc pas ce qu'est un mac  pourtant, je trouve ce "truc" plutôt cool après une semaine passer dessus, ça ne donne en effet de reprendre windows


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

Plus de 20 minutes de SmallLuxGPU (image de + 1 Mo)

Pas de plantage... Par contre, si je veux faire un freeze, c'est simple. Je stop le rendu et le relance quand les ventilateurs ralentissent. La température fait un bond énorme et pas de second !  C'est figé. 

Je vais de ce pas installer OS X 10.6.7 version spéciale MacBook Pro 2011.


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Plus de 20 minutes de SmallLuxGPU (image de + 1 Mo)
> 
> Pas de plantage... Par contre, si je veux faire un freeze, c'est simple. Je stop le rendu et le relance quand les ventilateurs ralentissent. La température fait un bond énorme et pas de second !  C'est figé.
> 
> Je vais de ce pas installer OS X 10.6.7 version spéciale MacBook Pro 2011.



J'aller demander, si quelqu'un avait fait cette maj et si ça résout le souci. Si c'est le cas, c'est vraiment top 
Tiens nous au courant (mon mbp est quasiment dans la boîte pour son retour là).


----------



## Pierre-Nico (21 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Je ne saurais donc pas ce qu'est un mac  pourtant, je trouve ce "truc" plutôt cool après une semaine passer dessus, ça ne donne en effet de reprendre windows



je parlais d'un point de vue matériel, en encore j'ai été hyper médisant  d'un point de vue soft, la rien a dire !



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je vais de ce pas installer OS X 10.6.7 version spéciale MacBook Pro 2011.



croisons les doigts  !


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

C'est vrai, mais les deux vont ensemble sur un mac, puisqu'on a pas cet os sur un pc 
Enfin bon oui, espérons que cette maj corrige notre souci !


----------



## mateouscoucous (21 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes que vous tous de freeze (prévisualisation, tracking sur After, capture et stabilisation sur iMovie, téléchargement...) dernier plantage CPU à 89° pas loin des 5200 rpm pour les ventilateurs, avec vidéo sur le net en 1080p, une prévisualisation sur After et capture vidéo...  pour un quad core i7 2,2GHz à 8GB de ram... MERDE!
Je suis vraiment inquiet et un peu démuni!! 
Voici un lien de l'assistance Apple, est-ce un signe, une réponse aux problèmes???
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1368
ça fait maintenant 11 jours que j'ai la machine, que faire?


Macbook pro 15'' Quad core i7 2,2GHz 8GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM 500GB a 7200 RPM Écran antireflet haute résolution
Iphone 4 16Go


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

Je peux toujours faire tourner SmallluxGPU pendant 20 minutes... Par contre, je peux couper et relancer, on dirait que ça tient bien.

Visiblement, ça corrige ce problème.


----------



## calimero007 (21 Mars 2011)

Alors que Mon Macbook était inutilisable avec vmware, ce n'est plus le cas en 10.6.7.
Le système demeure réactif.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (22 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je peux toujours faire tourner SmallluxGPU pendant 20 minutes... Par contre, je peux couper et relancer, on dirait que ça tient bien.
> 
> Visiblement, ça corrige ce problème.



chouette !! j'installe et fait le test !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Mars 2011)

Je crois que le mieux à faire, c'est d'installer ce qu'Apple propose comme mise à jour. Au passage, je n'ai plus les problèmes de SMB pour me connecter à mon serveur sous Windows 7 64bits.

Mais bon, on ne va pas crier victoire trop vite non plus.


----------



## mateouscoucous (22 Mars 2011)

La MAJ Mac OS X 10.6.7 à l'air de bien fonctionner, je viens de stresser la machine durant 10 min avec after photoshop illustrator vidéo HD sur web capture prévisualisation, le tout en même temps, aucun freeze survenu... boh!!! espéront que ça continu comme ça!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Mars 2011)

Essaye un truc bien violent genre SmallluxGPU si tu veux être sûr ! :rateau: C'est le meilleur stress test pour OS X.


----------



## Naicko (22 Mars 2011)

Perso moi qui bosse la vidéo dimanche j'ai bossé la journée sur after et j'ai eu le droit a 3 freeze, après avoir lu le fofo, je pensais rendre mon mac, mais là je vien de telécharger la mise à jour, je force en ouvrant tout mes adobe ma suite final cut, internet, pour l'instant ça m'a l'air stable.


----------



## pirouet (22 Mars 2011)

Donc le souci semble être fixé ? Plus de freeze à signaler chez vous ?


----------



## Naicko (22 Mars 2011)

Ne crions pas victoire trop vite, car perso mes freeze ne se produisait pas tout le temps.
Je vais continuer de le faire chauffer, pour l'instant toujours rien, je bosse sur une vidéo 2k sur after avec une 15zaine de calque avec des effet bien hard de particule, je fais des rendu et pas de bug alors que j'en est eu hier. Après je jouerai aussi, catr j'ai eu des freeze en jouant.
On se tiens au courant !


----------



## pirouet (22 Mars 2011)

Tu as raison, mieux vaut ne pas être pressé. On va voir ce que ça donne dans les jours qui viennent.


----------



## Naicko (22 Mars 2011)

Je suis sous smalluxgpu, depuis 10 minute, alors ça ne plante pas mais je l'avais jamais essayer, par contre mon mac est un peu lent ( normal j'ai mis tout la puissance sur smallux), et je remarque d'ailleurs que c'est la première fois que je le trouve si lent. CE qui voudrait dire que avant mes freeze apparaissait avant ce stade. J'ai bon espoir car je lui en est mis plein la tronche ce matin. Ce soir ou demain , je vais jouer a des jeu gourmand pour voir.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Mars 2011)

J'ai joué toute une après midi à des gros jeux sous Windows : Crysis, Metro, Resident Evil, Need For Speed Shift, Fallout NV. J'ai même oublié une démo de jeu qui a tourné pendant quelques des heures. Rien à signaler. 
D'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est quand on relance une activité bien lourde que ça se produit plus souvent. 

Sur MacRumors, j'ai trouvé un test simple qui ne demande rien comme logiciel tiers (on peut le faire sur un Mac en démo) :

Ouvrir Photo Booth pour activer le GPU dédié.
Ouvrir le terminal et taper 8x : yes > /dev/null &  [Enter]
(a la place de taper 8x, on peut faire 7x [flèche haut] qui affiche la dernière commande et [enter])

Il suffit d'attendre et voir si ça plante. Ce n'est pas aussi lourd que smallluxgpu mais c'est facile à mettre en oeuvre pour voir si le Mac tend à planter rapidement ou non. 

Depuis la mise à jour 10.6.7, je n'ai plus aucun problème. Il faut dire que j'en avais déjà pas vraiment avant sauf en les provoquant expressément.


----------



## Modularz (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà j'ai renvoyé un MBP 15 pouces ces derniers jours (2,2 SSD 128) pour des raisons de hausse de températures inexpliquées.
Au lieu d'être aux alentours de 40 °C au repos, j'avais un 62/64 °C (SMC FAN CONTROL) ---> + de 20°C !!!!.
J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le même et le constat est le même.
Alors j'ai cherché à comprendre pourquoi cette température est si élevée alors qu'aucune appli n'est lancée.
La raison est liée au partage d'écran (bureau étendu donc avec un autre écran) ---> pour ma part un Samsung 2380 M.
J'ai ainsi téléchargé la version 10.6.7 pensant que cela allait changer la donne et mieux maîtriser la relation entre la carte graphique et le système.
Je suis très déçu de ce défaut car hélas lorsque je lance mon application liée à mon travail (appli pour du mixage audio), je monte à des températures proches de 85°C alors que mon appli indique justement qu'elle utiise 15% du CPU...
Donc dans ces conditions, c'est un festival de ventilation et pour ma part, ça m'empêche concrètement de bosser (besoin de silence).

Voilà pour l'info, si d'autres personnes peuvent relater le même problème, ça serait bien pour faire bouger les choses


----------



## Argeuh (22 Mars 2011)

@Modularz: mon MBP 2010, simple dual core, est à 53°C au repos, je ne sais pas où tu as entendu parler de 40°C


----------



## Modularz (22 Mars 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> @Modularz: mon MBP 2010, simple dual core, est à 53°C au repos, je ne sais pas où tu as entendu parler de 40°C



Tout simplement en regardant le SMC fan control lorsque je suis sur le bureau sans applications ouvertes


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Mars 2011)

Quand on branche un écran externe, les MacBook Pro passent sur le GPU dédié, ce qui occasionne une hausse de température. 

Le Core i7 est entre 32 et 40°C en bureautique, surf (Youtube compris) mais je n'ai rien de branché à mon MacBook Pro.


----------



## Modularz (22 Mars 2011)

Et est ce normal de voir la batterie passée de 8h à 1H50 lorsque je connecte mon écran externe (extension du bureau et non recopie vidéo) ???


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Mars 2011)

Diminuer, oui. Passer à moins de 2 heures, moins... Ca ne se stabilise pas vers 4 ou 5 heures sur une batterie pleinement chargée ?


----------



## Mr_Awesome (22 Mars 2011)

Alors toujours des soucis depuis la maj ou pas ?


----------



## pirouet (22 Mars 2011)

Mr_Awesome a dit:


> Alors toujours des soucis depuis la maj ou pas ?



Perso non, après différents types de stress. J'ai également fait le test du forum Macrumors et plus aucun soucis (en faisant le test, l'arrêtant, le relançant à chaud), plus de problèmes de mon côté.


----------



## 3den (22 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Perso non, après différents types de stress. J'ai également fait le test du forum Macrumors et plus aucun soucis (en faisant le test, l'arrêtant, le relançant à chaud), plus de problèmes de mon côté.



Donc je peu commander le miens ? lol


----------



## pirouet (22 Mars 2011)

héhé, le mien est en cours de préparation (j'ai fait un échange). Par contre les délais d'expédition des config sur mesure se sont allongés (passé de 1 à 3 jours quand j'ai commandé le mien à 3-5 jours maintenant). Du coup, j'ai plus qu'à attendre 10 jours :/

Mais je pense que oui, tu peux commander le tiens


----------



## Naicko (23 Mars 2011)

Juste pour finir avec ce sujet, je peux vous dire qu'aujourd'hui je lui est mis une grosse dose de boulot a MBP, tout l'aprem sur after effet CS5 a bosser des anims en 720P, sachant que moi avant sa freezait avec du dv pal. ensuite j'ai joué a un Free to play qui s'apelle League of legend, rien de bien méchant, mais la j'ai joué en 1920 par 1080 avec les graphisme a fond contrairement a dimanche ou il a platé deux fois avec les graphisme en moyen.
Bref après le traitement qu'il a subi aujourd'hui, je pense que la mise à jour a bien résolu le problème.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Mars 2011)

J'ai remis une couche de test à mon MacBook Pro. Déjà qu'il ne plantait pas, je l'ai laissé avec Smallluxgpu toute l'après midi alors qu'il faisait bien chaud. Rien à signaler (à part les ventilateurs qui gueulent à 6200 rpm).


----------



## supergrec (23 Mars 2011)

j'ai acheter le mien a planete saturn en 10 fois.

Si j'ai un probleme a qui doi je m' adresser Apple ou Planète ?


----------



## pirouet (23 Mars 2011)

Bon et bien tant mieux, le problème est (au moins pour le moment), résolu 
merci à tous d'avoir suivi le sujet !



supergrec a dit:


> j'ai acheter le mien a planete saturn en 10 fois.
> 
> Si j'ai un probleme a qui doi je m' adresser Apple ou Planète ?



L'un ou l'autre je pense (demande chez Saturn directement pour en être certain). Mais si tu as le choix, je prendrais Apple


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Mars 2011)

je viens d'avoir mon premier freeze depuis la mise à jour (il n'est peut-être pas lié au même problème d'avant mise à jour).

il est survenu lors du visionnage d'une vidéo 1080p sur quicktime (depuis Apple Trailer).


----------



## probatonne (9 Avril 2011)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je viens d'avoir mon premier freeze depuis la mise à jour (il n'est peut-être pas lié au même problème d'avant mise à jour).
> 
> il est survenu lors du visionnage d'une vidéo 1080p sur quicktime (depuis Apple Trailer).




Même soucis sur MBP 15" 2011 ...
Dès lecture d'une vidéo sur VLC ou QT, ça freeze quelques secondes puis ça reprend !

Je peux vous dire que regarder un film d'1h30 devient un supplice... 
Jamais eu ce problème auparavant sur mes différents PB G4 ou MBP

Une idée ?
Conflit de drivers entre carte intégrée Intel et AMD Radeon ?
Merci 

PS : Je précise que je suis en 10.6.7...


----------



## stevefr (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens moi aussi d'acquérir un macbook pro 2011 15" 2.2 ghz de base avec écran antiglare HD.

Malheureusement, il semble que je sois moi aussi victime de freezes (snow 10.6.7).

Les freezes que j'ai eu :

- Juste avec skype de lancé.
- Juste avec itunes de lancé.

Obligé de l'arrêter.
Je viens d'activer SSH pour voir si j'ai toujours un accès à la machine.
Temperature moyenne avec iStat, de tête : 36°.

Je voulais savoir si ceux qui ont des freezes, c'est résolu pour vous ?
Et ceux qui ont fait un retour chez apple pour échange ont aussi toujours des problèmes ?

Merci !


----------



## droyze (27 Avril 2011)

Macbook Pro 13" 2011 i7

Freeze pendant internet ou tout autre activité.......

Merci Apple

PS : 10.6.7


----------



## droyze (28 Avril 2011)

Personne ne sait où on peut chopper le logiciel du SAV Apple pour tester le macbook Pro ?


----------



## Ugooo (28 Avril 2011)

Moi qui commençait a me décider pour switcher sur man... deja que le prix pour la config qui me plait était le principal frein... quand je vois toutes les merdes qui vous arrivent, ça me fait penser a 2 fois de remplacer mon simple Packard Bell 2.13 core 2 duo..

Pascal, j'avias cru comprendre que tavais rendu ton 2011 pour reprendre un 2010, je me suis trompé?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Avril 2011)

Non, j'ai bien revendu mon MacBook Pro 15" 2011 2,2 GHz pour un modèle 2010. Pour mon usage, je tombais dans des plages de charge du CPU où j'avais droit à du 6000 rpm au niveau des ventilateurs. Pour jouer, pareil, ventilateurs à 6000 rpm. A ce tarif, le MacBook Pro 2011 fait plus de bruit que mon PC de bureau avec un Core i7 870 et une GeForce GTX 570. En jeu, la batterie du MacBook Pro 2011 se vide même sur secteur. 

Bref, le MacBook Pro 15" 2011 est peut-être 2x plus puissant mais il est aussi beaucoup plus bruyant. Trop à mon goût. Le MacBook Pro 2010 est moins performant mais largement suffisant à mon usage et c'est bien rare que les ventilateurs dépassent 4400 rpm vs souvent plus de 5500 rpm sur le 2011. 

Quand je veux jouer sérieusement, je préfère mon desktop avec un 24 pouces et profiter du 1920x1200 AA 4x AF 8x avec tout au max.


----------



## Ugooo (28 Avril 2011)

Sans vouloir etre trop indiscret (et ce nest pas vraiment le débat sur ce post), le 2.53 avec 256 mo est assez pour jouer? meme des jeux relativement récents? (avec graphisme en medium par ex)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Avril 2011)

Généralement en medium, ça passe sauf le lourd. Résumé :
GeForce GT 330 m : http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-330M.22437.0.html

Radeon HD 6750 : http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-6750M.43958.0.html

Le processeur tant que c'est du Core ix, c'est largement puissant assez pour n'importe quel jeu. C'est le chip graphique et sa fréquence qui conte avant tout.


----------



## Ugooo (28 Avril 2011)

Ce que je pige pas c'est que il y a des mac avec une GT330m a 256 et d'autre a 512mb, et apparement c'est meme pas en fonction de la "gamme de MBP (donc fréquence du proc)"...

Sur ton lien on voit que la carte a deja du mal avec GTAIV qui date de 2008 pourtant..

Par rapport a mon actuel ati mobility hd 3650 c'est censé etre comment?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Avril 2011)

Le plus puissant MacBook Pro 15" (comme le MacBook Pro 17") a plus de mémoire que les modèles entrée et milieu de gamme. 

Du temps des Radeon X1600, c'était 128 Mo et 256 Mo
A l'époque des GeForce 8600m GT, c'était 128 Mo et 256 Mo (puis 256 Mo et (512 Mo)
Avec les GeForce 9600m GT, c'était 256 Mo et 512 Mo
Maintenant, c'est Radeon HD 6490 256 Mo et Radeon HD 6750 1 Go.


----------



## Teddy06 (12 Juin 2011)

Plop j viens d'acheter mon macbook pro et voila que je me choppe aussi ces freez ...

Pas de nouvelles d'un correctif ? :/ 

Je suis dépité , j'ai pas envie d'revendre celui la pour m'en acheter un 2010 ... 

Si on le renvoie en réparation sa passera pas ? J'ai l'appel care ... 

Merci pr vos réponses !


----------



## Argeuh (13 Juin 2011)

Tu es bien à jour niveau Mac OS?


----------



## Teddy06 (13 Juin 2011)

Bien oui je suis en 10.6.7

j'ai téléphonné a l'appel care et ils m'ont fait faire une manip a pc eteint mais sa bug tjr avec wow
j'explique : 

Je suis a Ogrimar ( une grosse ville bien peuplée) je suis pas a fond dans aucun des graphiques, le pc chauffe pas trop et au bout d'un moment l'applic freeze et je dois couper tout et redémarer mais pas le pc , juste l'applic...

j dois forcer a quitter et les autres application genre itunes safari et tout le tralala fonctionne tjr ...
sa me soule parce que un mac aussi puissant qui plante dans un bete truc comme sa :/ 
Ya t'il eu des retours a propos d'autres machines qui freezent ? 

merci


----------



## Argeuh (13 Juin 2011)

Ca semble être un problème vraiment lié à Wow. SI les températures vont bien en plus.
Sur mon 2010 j'ai de temps en temps la barre de chargement qui se bloque, avec obligation de fermer wow également
peut être réinstaller Wow...


----------



## Teddy06 (13 Juin 2011)

Bah temperature  a 80 ° c un peu haut ? :/ sinon personne a eu de freeze depuis ? :/

Sa me fait sa que a ogrimar ;/vu que j'ai pas encore les autres villes   ( shattrah dalaran j'veu dire )

Merci


----------



## Argeuh (13 Juin 2011)

80 c'est sans problème. Je suis dans les 85-86 en jeu


----------



## Teddy06 (13 Juin 2011)

Bon bah alors j'atta d'autres retours et si pas il partira en réparation et puis réinstallation de tout 

Merci quand meme


----------



## Teddy06 (13 Juin 2011)

Il serait pas possible que j'aie la version 10.6.7 mais pas celle pour macbook pro ? je vois plus que sa ? :/


----------



## probatonne (13 Juin 2011)

Alors de mon côté, j'ai abandonné VLC (freeze toujours, donc impossible de regarder une vidéo correctement).

Je pense définitivement que tout cela vient de la gestion graphique.
J'ai installé gfxCardStatus, j'ai forcé la carte intégrée Intel HD 3000, du coup pas de soucis, la machine ne switch pas sur CG dédiée AMD Radeon HD 6490M.
Je peux regarder des vidéos sur QT, plus de soucis !  (sauf que QT ne peut pas lire toutes les vidéos...)
Ca fonctionne aussi avec DivX Player, mais ca fait chauffer la machine et tourner les ventilos...

Alors que VLC doit mettre en marche la CG AMD et fait freezer la machine... :mouais:

Y-a-t-il un correctif définitif à cette gestion de la carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 6490M qui semble toujours poser problème ?


----------



## Teddy06 (13 Juin 2011)

Personnellement , aucun soucis du coté de vlc tout va bien , et par contre j'ai eu récemment un truc bizar : 

Je met en veille mon pc et quand je le réouvre, il bug et il y a des lignes sur tout l'écran '_' 
J 'ai définitivement pas de bol avec la technologie, moi qui me suis dit j vais aller sur mac pour plu avoir de soucis --' ben zut  j suis décu  

Il part en réparation la semaine prochaine je vous dirais quoi


----------

